# Keeping it simple



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Here is a system that we are just finishing up

More pictures coming this week

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Here is a system that we are just finishing up
> 
> More pictures coming this week
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


We don't have anything like that here, nuts! What happens when the concrete guys mess up one of the loops?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> We don't have anything like that here, nuts! What happens when the concrete guys mess up one of the loops?


Then he is doing the concrete for free

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I am going to have to clean my lens on my Iphone... pictures look blurry

Finnished all the piping, indirect HWT, gas lines,venting on Friday ... didnt have a chance to take pictures of that yet.... will do that on Monday...

Still got to go back and install air handler and HRV


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Do you have somebody onsite when they pour?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Do you have somebody onsite when they pour?


We have the infloor system tied to the municipal water for test reasons during concrete pour... this way it they break it there is no doubt that the water just keeps coming out of the break....

We just show up first thing in the morning to make sure water pressure is on... and then leave.... if they break it .... we would hear about it pretty quick...

I have never had a concrete guy break any of our lines yet...


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> We have the infloor system tied to the municipal water for test reasons during concrete pour... this way it they break it there is no doubt that the water just keeps coming out of the break....
> 
> We just show up first thing in the morning to make sure water pressure is on... and then leave.... if they break it .... we would hear about it pretty quick...
> 
> I have never had a concrete guy break any of our lines yet...




We do air pressure..

How do you keep the water trapped in the tubing from freezing, after the pour but before the heat gets hooked up?
Blow it out with air??


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> We do air pressure..
> 
> How do you keep the water trapped in the tubing from freezing, after the pour but before the heat gets hooked up?
> Blow it out with air??


This one here we blew it out with air 

We had to blow out infloor and all the waterlines as the project didn't move as fast as we wanted and winter was on it's way

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks #1 to me

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Work looks first class. Couple questions: (remember, I live in FL)

1) Are there any joints in the pex below slab? ( I wouldn't think so)

2) With regard to the radiant heat loops below the slab, that isn't just (1) giant loop is it? I would think there are several loops tying in at the manifold. 

We do not do heating here, the HVAC/AC companies do that because most homes here have central A/C with a heat pump (not very efficient, but it works in this climate).


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Work looks first class. Couple questions: (remember, I live in FL)
> 
> 1) Are there any joints in the pex below slab? ( I wouldn't think so)
> 
> ...


No joints under the floor

each loop is close to 270 ft

There is two headers .. one in boiler room and one closet


----------



## Jason Payne (Apr 1, 2009)

who makes the unit??


----------



## intohotwater (Feb 10, 2012)

I usually charge the in floor loop with air while they are pouring the concrete. I hang out during the pour looking for bubbles as the concrete guys may step on the pipe causing a pin hole on the pipe. So basically I hang put and watch concrete dry.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

intohotwater said:


> I usually charge the in floor loop with air while they are pouring the concrete. I hang out during the pour looking for bubbles as the concrete guys may step on the pipe causing a pin hole on the pipe. So basically I hang put and watch concrete dry.


what do you do leave the air compressor running ????

Or just check the gauges...

I always tie mine to the main water supply


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Jason Payne said:


> who makes the unit??


Thats a buderus GB142-30 hung on the wall 

Reheau pipe for infloor and manifold

Taco pumps


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

We'd always have to be careful while pouring not to hang a boot and lift pipe above grade.
Looks like a guy could even prefab most of that at the shop if was of mind to.
Nice work OS.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Still got a little bit to do with control wiring and air handler that goes in left hand corner and hrv to the right of taco controller

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

More pics

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Looks nice!!

Always seems like the electricians are in a hurry, do they not own levels? Can't they line clips up and run wires nice and straight??
Gas piping don't look great either..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> Looks nice!!
> 
> Always seems like the electricians are in a hurry, do they not own levels? Can't they line clips up and run wires nice and straight??
> Gas piping don't look great either..


hang on this is not finnished

Its a work in progress

still lots of other stuff to go in...

Cant judge it until you see the finnish product.....

after evrything is installed its all going to be inside of a cabinet....

by next week everything should be complete


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> hang on this is not finnished
> 
> Its a work in progress
> 
> ...




I was really just cranking you up! Haha it looks good..

I remember a while back you saying your guys and you do your own wiring..


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

CTs2p2 said:


> I was really just cranking you up! Haha it looks good..
> 
> I remember a while back you saying your guys and you do your own wiring..


That was my guy Kyle.... he was a little rushed ... because the gas meter is coming tomorrow and he had to get it rdy to be fired.... actually the only part of the system ready to be activated is the in floor and the fireplace,,,,

Once we put the air handler and hrv system things will be cleaned up lots... more pictures then...

In one pic you can see the spiral duct work wrapped in pink plastic coming down from the ceiling,,,, that all has to be tied in....

This owner is putting cabinets doors in front of everything.... on finnish you would never even know there is a boiler in that room


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

It does look pretty clean but did u guys run out of 45's or 22.5's or even 90's . Just not a fan of swing joints . I try to keep
It real as in real angles . Just how I like to do it . Can u imagine if you had to tie something into One of those swing joints . What would u do use another swing joint .


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

coast to coast said:


> It does look pretty clean but did u guys run out of 45's or 22.5's or even 90's . Just not a fan of swing joints . I try to keep
> It real as in real angles . Just how I like to do it . Can u imagine if you had to tie something into One of those swing joints . What would u do use another swing joint .


Nothing else to tee in.... all the tees are already in for the air handler and garage heater...

what you see directly under the boiler is the loop for the domestic priority.....

that a buderus thing where the domestic comes right off that header


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Nice looking job there, using the hydronic seprator and the work. I may be wrong, with the hi temp for air handler and water heater and the volume of water in the system, your exp tank may be too small.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Nice looking job there, using the hydronic seprator and the work. I may be wrong, with the hi temp for air handler and water heater and the volume of water in the system, your exp tank may be too small.


We actually did the calculations on the expansion tank and we are larger than needed

We go 10% of volume of water in system

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> That was my guy Kyle.... he was a little rushed ... because the gas meter is coming tomorrow and he had to get it rdy to be fired.... actually the only part of the system ready to be activated is the in floor and the fireplace,,,,
> 
> Once we put the air handler and hrv system things will be cleaned up lots... more pictures then...
> 
> ...




The only thing worse than being rushed, is the damn builder hiding the boiler and our pretty work behind some cabinets!!


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Curious to know how many man hours u would have into a system like that ?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

coast to coast said:


> Curious to know how many man hours u would have into a system like that ?


Hard to say

We did the infloor ...plumbing.... Sheet metal..,, gas lines for equipment and fireplace , stove.. BBQ .... Kitchen hood

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Just the boiler and indirect build .


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

coast to coast said:


> Just the boiler and indirect build .


Infloor tubing to tie down took 1.5 days - 4 guys ( 4,000 ft pipe 6" center ) 48 hrs
headers and boiler work and gas lines 2 days - 2 guys 32 hrs
.75 day balancing loops 

80.75 man hours


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

Why 6" centers? 8" or 9" will usually get your head loss down if that's what you're after and use a lot less pipe.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply . Just trying to get an idea of how many man hrs. It takes to put together a far size system . Been away from heating for awhile . But i was thinking if memory served me correctly 3 days 2 was what I was thinking . Thanks again .


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

highpoint said:


> Why 6" centers? 8" or 9" will usually get your head loss down if that's what you're after and use a lot less pipe.


If your using 6 square mess I'd hate to try and do 8 or 9 . I'd use the extra pipe just to have it look clean before the pour .


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

highpoint said:


> Why 6" centers? 8" or 9" will usually get your head loss down if that's what you're after and use a lot less pipe.


Pipe spacing was at 6" center because of heat loss

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

copper work is clean as hell but you should have brought those pex lines up square and piped to them I hate seeing nice work then pex lines coming up on an angle also why don't you use the foam staples for your tubing tieing it down like that actually takes so much time you could have done that entire place in a day (8 hours) with two guys with a staple gun


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice job. I see you are using that "low loss header" between the primary and secondary loops. We usually just pipe that up in black pipe because we were quoted 3 to 4 hundred dollars for that part,and I can't see the advantage other than the time it saves you. Do you Guys us them for any other reason?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Bulldog Plumbing said:


> Very nice job. I see you are using that "low loss header" between the primary and secondary loops. We usually just pipe that up in black pipe because we were quoted 3 to 4 hundred dollars for that part,and I can't see the advantage other than the time it saves you. Do you Guys us them for any other reason?


This actually comes with the boilers


----------

